# Sonne, Mond und Wolken 2020



## RKurzhals (17. März 2020)

Hallo allerseits,
seit gut zwei Monaten kein Beitrag mehr zu obigem Thema - das halte ich nicht aus .


----------



## trampelkraut (18. März 2020)

Damit es nicht wieder 2 Monate werden


----------



## Caphalor (21. März 2020)

Da schließe ich mich doch auch mal an


----------



## samorai (21. März 2020)

Ich auch.
  Von der Südseite 
  und Nordseite.


----------



## Haggard (21. März 2020)

Hat der @samorai eine offene Hobbithöhle am Teich ?


----------



## samorai (21. März 2020)

Meint er meine "Liebesgrotte" ?

In meiner Galerie ist sie zu jeder Jahreszeit zu sehen.


----------



## PeBo (1. Apr. 2020)

Der sternenklare Nachthimmel hat mich dazu verleitet wieder mal unseren Erdtrabanten als Motiv zu benutzen:

  

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (2. Apr. 2020)

Hab ich dann heute auch mal probiert
 
Gruß
Axel

PS.: @Peter, morgen bist Du wieder dran


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Apr. 2020)

Schöne Mondbilder sind das,
ich hoffe sehr, dass wir auch zum nächsten Vollmond klares Wetter haben. Leider ist des nachts bei uns die Lichtverschmutzung nicht gerade vernachlässigbar. Derzeit haben wir die Venus als Abendstern über der Mondsichel nach Eintritt der Dämmerung. Im Original hat die Venus Blendensterne, was man ja an künstlichen Lichtquellen wie Straßenlampen derzeit als schön empfindet, aber in Forumsgröße und an Sternen etc eher als nervig (so wie in meinem Bild, leider).


----------



## PeBo (3. Apr. 2020)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> die Lichtverschmutzung


Ja Rolf, das stimmt zwar, aber dafür haben wir zur Zeit so gut wie keine Kondensstreifen mehr am Himmel.

Gruß Peter

@axel120470 : gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## PeBo (5. Apr. 2020)

Kurz vor Vollmond bei klarem Himmel mit weniger Luftverschmutzung wegen der Covid-19 Krankheit und den daraus folgenden Beschränkungen:

  

Übrigens ohne Stativ aus der Hand aufgenommen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Apr. 2020)

Heute ist ja Vollmond, das Bild ist aber schon von gestern.


----------



## axel120470 (7. Apr. 2020)

Na dann leg ich doch mal ein aktuelles nach.
Der Supermond heute Abend.
      

Gruß
Axel


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Apr. 2020)

Den habe ich auch.


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2020)

Sieht so aus, als hättet ihr alle den gleichen Mond fotografiert ...
Null Abwechslung im Motiv! 


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Ne, sieht gut aus. 
Auch Axels angetrunkener Mond ...


----------



## PeBo (8. Apr. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als hättet ihr alle den gleichen Mond fotografiert ...



Also ich habe den aus Mittelhessen jetzt noch mal fotografiert. Gerade aufgegangen stand er eben bei uns in der Nähe am Horizont. Aber er sieht den anderen Monden schon sehr ähnlich:

  

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (8. Apr. 2020)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir ab morgen, dem Threadthema entsprechend mal zu sonnigen Fotos wechseln ?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Also ich habe den aus Mittelhessen jetzt noch mal fotografiert. ... Aber er sieht den anderen Monden schon sehr ähnlich


Wer weiß was Ihr in Hessen da so gemacht habt.
Bestimmt den Mond irgendwo raubkopiert, bissel Patina drüber geschüttet und dann als hessischen Supermond angepriesen. 



axel120470 schrieb:


> zu sonnigen Fotos wechseln



... sonnige Fotos kann doch derzeit jeder. 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## axel120470 (8. Apr. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... sonnige Fotos kann doch derzeit jeder.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Echt? Wo sind denn Deine? 

Gruß Axel


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2020)

Auf der SD-Karte und gesichert auf dem Server ... Warum?  

Gruß Carsten


----------



## axel120470 (8. Apr. 2020)

Och, nur sooo
Hier haste dieses Jahr noch keine eingestellt.
Gibts bei euch da hinten eigentlich Sonne?


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2020)

Na klar ...
Sogar wenn Schnee liegt


----------



## samorai (9. Apr. 2020)

Immer nur Mond, Mond. 

Heute früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit aufgenommen.


----------



## troll20 (9. Apr. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Auf der SD-Karte und gesichert auf dem Server ... Warum?
> 
> Gruß Carsten


Mach doch zur Sicherheit eine Sicherungskopie auf dem HGT- Server


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Apr. 2020)

Sonne hätte ich auch, also frühe Sonne wenn die meisten noch schlafen.


----------



## PeBo (15. Apr. 2020)

Heute Abend wieder mal ein herrlicher Sonnenuntergang:
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juli 2020)

Nach dem Sonnenuntergang gibt es Sterne, den Mond, und Kometen .


----------



## Geisy (12. Sep. 2020)

Wir hatten dieses Jahr eine Ufo Wolke.https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...DBAC&usg=AOvVaw1Gnn4zlIpbaKRaxJew_k2x&ampcf=1


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Sep. 2020)

Toll, so was habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## samorai (16. Sep. 2020)

Ich auch nicht, geil!

Der Herbst ist im Kommen.
 
Nebel hinterm Gartenzaun, es geht los.


----------



## PeBo (16. Sep. 2020)

Was ist schon eine Ufowolke gegen ein fliegendes Schwein:
  
Und dann gab es heute Abend noch einen spektakulären Sonnenuntergang:
    

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (16. Sep. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Was ist schon eine Ufowolke gegen ein fliegendes Schwein:


 Genau,........ wie bei Pink Floyd.


----------



## troll20 (16. Sep. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Und dann gab es heute Abend noch einen spektakulären Sonnenuntergang:


Soll wohl an den Aschewolken der Brände in den USA liegen.


----------

